# K&N Aircharger and Oil



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

So I just installed my K&N Aircharger. It looks hot and sounds beautiful. Nice and throaty. So here is my question....

I know that the filter is oiled. Having not oiled it, but receiving it sealed from K&N as soon as I started the car I could smell the oil. I was busy admiring my handy work when I walk to the rear of the car. Oil was comming out of the exhaust. A substantial amount. At least 1 or 2 fl oz. Should I be worried? I have never noticed this on any of my other car that I have installed a K&N on. Should I be worried about the MAF gumming up? HELP!


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Why don't you take the tube off the MAF and check if oil is on it. It's hard to imagine that the oil from the filter is making it all the way out of your exhaust--not to argue or imply any thing but, that sure would worry me as well. I put a K&N CAI on my car and I didn't have any problems like that. I did follow the instructions to where it stated to disconnect the battery for atleast 15 mins (mine was around an hour) and I have not had any problems with system dash alerts or anything and there are some people on this site that have had warning lights come on (might have something to do with disconnecting the battery). Hope whatever it is--it's not to serious. Good luck!


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

Kochilin said:


> So I just installed my K&N Aircharger. It looks hot and sounds beautiful. Nice and throaty. So here is my question....
> 
> I know that the filter is oiled. Having not oiled it, but receiving it sealed from K&N as soon as I started the car I could smell the oil. I was busy admiring my handy work when I walk to the rear of the car. Oil was comming out of the exhaust. A substantial amount. At least 1 or 2 fl oz. Should I be worried? I have never noticed this on any of my other car that I have installed a K&N on. Should I be worried about the MAF gumming up? HELP!


I hope you know that GM has decided that K&N and other filtration systems using oil are no longer valid under your warranty.


----------



## fastball (Mar 20, 2005)

Devil said:


> I hope you know that GM has decided that K&N and other filtration systems using oil are no longer valid under your warranty.


I don't own a GTO (as of yet), but if Pontiac or GM is taking such a stance, or if they have instructed their service centers to refuse warranty work because someone has a K&N filter installed, I suggest everyone who owns a GTO read this link from the K&N website:

http://www.knfilters.com/warrantyletter.htm


There would have to be extensive work done by the service center to prove any damage done to the motor was caused by the filter for them to refuse warranty work.

I would encourage any and all of you GTO owers, if in fact GM is voiding warranties or refusing warranty work thereof, to take the advice of K&N and have them put in writing their refusal, and then send a copy of that along with the referenced letter to K&N. Or, you may wish to consult your own legal advisor.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info fastball. Printed off a copy and filed it with my CAI paperwork.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GM is trying to say that the oil gets on the sensor inside the maf and causes it to send false signals to the ecm....... I call b.s. but this is for the people who get their K & N in and re-oil it before install..... I have a K&N filter on my car and I've never had problems, I did however, see a warranty be denied on a fulsize GMC because of this and the owner went off and got it warrantied anyway..


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

How much oil can there be on a K&N? I've had two and there is barely enough to moisten the filter element. I don't see how there can be enough to affect a sensor and certainly not enough to be leaking out of the tailpipe. arty: 

Just wanted to try out the smilies!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

i'm on my 3rd K&N CAI / Filter on an LS1, and previous to that on LT1

never had a problem of any kind. only good things


----------

